# ZURICH | Europaallee Development News



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Neue Innenstadt*

*sub project Neue*Innen*stadt (2009 - 2018)*

Website: www.neueinnenstadt.ch

First sub projects of Neue Innenstadt (2009 - 2012):


Sihlpost











City Headquarters











City Offices


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Europaallee*

January 2009:


----------



## Bromoney (Jan 30, 2009)

the Sihlpost is very cool


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Europaallee*

February 2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Europaallee*

July 2009:


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Bromoney said:


> the Sihlpost is very cool


This is the only existing building which is preserved on this site. It is only renovated a bit on the inside. At groundlevel is the biggest post office of the city with the longest opening hours. 

At the construction sites B, D, F are currently 4 terminal tracks of the train station. They will be removed only as soon as the 4 new underground non-terminal tracks beneath the central part of the railway station are built.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Europaallee*

09.09.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plot A*

09.09.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

New Website for overall project Europaallee: www.europaallee.ch

Plot Map:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plot A*

16.10.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plot A*

27.02.2010:


----------



## kriminalTANGO (Jun 29, 2008)

*Plot A*

13.03.2010:



















(both ©kT)


----------



## CIRYYYS (Mar 30, 2010)

THANKSSSSSSSSS BESTTT WEB WWW.MONEYMONEY2.TK WWW.WOWLIFE.TK


----------



## dimmuborgir (Mar 30, 2010)

nice


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

And this will be plot A when it's finished?









The 'City Headquarters' means City Hall, or am I wrong with that?


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Beholder said:


> And this will be plot A when it's finished?
> 
> The 'City Headquarters' means City Hall, or am I wrong with that?


Plot A3 is finished in 2012 and it's an office building: http://www.europaallee.ch/maincontent/offices/uebersicht/index_de.php


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plot A*

21.04.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plot A*

10.06.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plot A*

03.09.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plot C*

03.09.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Europaallee*

03.09.2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plot C*

25.03.2011:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plot A*

04.07.2011:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice photo updates Steve. I'm going to take a look next week!


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Plot C*

04.07.2011:


----------



## matt_12 (Nov 17, 2008)

Zurich is metamorphosing with all those projects! and it's going relatively fast


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

February 2, all photos taken by myself:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Overview of plots/stages + update*

http://www.europaallee.ch/europaallee/baufelder-etappen










Plot A, C, E, G, H | 25.10.2017:



















Plot B | 25.10.2017:


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Perfect cladding, scale, and streetscape!


----------

